# Dogbones for everyone!



## Epi-do (Apr 1, 2007)

Apparently, we need to feed our child more often....







Well, at least he is willing to share with others, right?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 1, 2007)

Woof! Woof! Woof! pretty cute Epi-do!^_^  ^_^


----------



## EMTBandit (Apr 1, 2007)

Haha, that's pretty awesome. Poor doggy looks sad in the first pic.


----------



## Medic's Wife (Apr 1, 2007)

Cute!  The pup does look a little pissed in the first one.  He's like, "WTF?  They make me go poop outside, and now they're taking my bone away?!?"


----------

